# My Crazy Fur Rabbits



## bunnychild (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi, everyone! I thought I would start a blog for my buns :clapping: I have nine of my own and six foster babies. I have eight jersey woollies, and a french lop who is their "mascot". My oldest rabbit is Willow, he is a kind of ugly chestnut agouti but has the most beautiful children and a heart of gold. Shadow is top momma, she is a Siamese sable. Her daughter is Kiaya a REW sweetie. I have a trio of black otters, Hooligan, Rascal, and Imp, and as their names suggest they are little trouble makers. My youngest jerseys are Ranon and Mims (they are currently asleep on my lap) Imagine perfect sibling love and you have these two cuties. Ranon is a chestnut agouti like his daddy, and Mims is another black otter. 
Now the Mascot of the group is Big Louis, he is big, lazy and so sweet. He is also a little to brave for his own good :headsmack
Then I have the foster babies, they are four days old. I didn't name them since they aren't mine. Kiaya is the one feeding them. Here they are:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 20, 2013)

Loved reading your blog. Those babies are so cute!


----------



## bunnychild (Jul 20, 2013)

Today was so hot! My dad and I spent most of it outside working on rabbit set up, in the shade it was 80 and in the sun it was 95. 
I lost two foster babies last night and one this afternoon :cry4: The other three seem to be doing well though.
I will be buying several more cages this week. The rabbitry is expanding :upsidedown:
The fair is 2 weeks away :rofl: I am so excited! my mom and I are renting an RV so we can stay at the fair grounds. My best friends, Bailey and Lauren are going to stay with us. And my best friend in rabbits will be right next to us in their camper. six of my nine will be in the fair. Shadow, Kiaya, Hooligan, Rascal, Imp, and Big Louis. The other three are staying with me at the RV.





A lovely picture of Shadow when I got her.


----------



## Zaiya (Jul 20, 2013)

I hope you do well at the fair!:goodluck

My fair is at the end of august! Still a month and a half to go! :bunnydance: This will be my first year showing rabbits! I hope I do good! :happybunny:

I love playing with all of these smileys... XD


----------



## bunnychild (Jul 22, 2013)

Well, I lost the foster babies.:bawl:
My brother got his wisdom teeth taken out today. He is kinda loopy 
I tried to see whether Ranon and Mims are boys or girls. Couldn't really tell.:dunno: I'm usually good at telling this kind of thing.


----------



## bunnychild (Jul 27, 2013)

Well this week was a little stressful but it wasn't too horrible.
My grandmother fell down and broke her pelvic bone. She was sent to Wichita. They didn't do anything that the hospital here couldn't do. I was not happy. She is better now. She is back at the nursing home.
I went to a rabbit meeting on Wednesday. We practiced showmanship and I got two rabbits tattooed. I always love seeing peoples reaction to my woolies. I also saw my 1st grade teacher for the first time in 3 years. Her littlest girl was just starting to show rabbits. I remember when she was born.
I got a job offer that day, and I just got back from the "training". I basically do what I do at home, but it is for someone else and I get payed. So YAY! I got a job.


----------



## Zaiya (Jul 27, 2013)

Yay! Congrats on the new job!

I remember last year when I got my rabbits tattooed. Poor bunnies...


----------



## bunnychild (Jul 27, 2013)

Mine actually screamed, but everyone was kind of use to the sound.


----------



## Zaiya (Jul 28, 2013)

Zaeo has screamed twice in his life - tattooing was not one of them. When he screamed the first time I was alone, he was getting raped in the head by Moss when he was 8 wks old and Moss was an adult! I had accidentally left them together and turned my back to clean out Moss's cage. The second time I picked him up and he struggled and dropped to the grass. I quickly grabed him before he could run away. Maybe he thought he was getting taken away by a hawk or something? Everyone came running out of the house and they thought it was me screaming! XD

Wait, everyone in your 4-H club is used to rabbits screaming? In my club it's about as rare as being hit by lightening!


----------



## bunnychild (Jul 28, 2013)

Well there are some adults who raised rabbits all their lives and now are sharing with their kids, so they have heard it before. The first time I had heard one scream was when a french lop's cage floor fell out and she got loose, and when I first caught her she freaked out and screamed. It scared me so much I let go, lucky I had her on the ground still. She finally decided after several minutes that she was tired of the bushes and she just came up to me and I put her bac.


----------



## bunnychild (Jul 29, 2013)

Well it rained almost all day. I shouldn't complain sense we need it, but I was driving up to Wichita so it was a little scary. I saw 3 deer, 1 crossed, 1 thought about it and the other was in a field eating. I had a mini heart attack every time.
In Wichita I bought some violin music, and went to PetSmart with my brother. He bought fish stuff and I bought vitamin drops, digestive support tabs and timothy hay. I wanted some Bene Bac but they didn't have it. I also wanted some bedding for nesting boxes but I have no idea what to get. I used wood chips before but they were left in the rain so they aren't good any more. 
I ate a Chili's with my grandparents. I love the shrimp tacos :weee:
Tomorrow I will be helping to set up the fair grounds :construction. I don't want to go on the ladders they scar me, but I will go in the loft. Wednesday My mother and I will get the RV and pack her up. Thursday rabbits are put on exhibit and the fair begins. I will be so busy, but it is worth it. If I post it will probably be very short and full of typos, because I will be using my phone.
Can't wait! :wiggle


----------



## Zaiya (Jul 30, 2013)

My fair is still a month away! We have a loft in the poultry and rabbit barn, but it's filled with old cages! Some might be good, but they're mostly rusty...

Good luck at the fair!!


----------



## bunnychild (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks, Allison. The loft is full of chicken and rabbit cages. We had 90 entries of rabbits this year. Sadly the goats and sheep grew a lot too so the rabbits are kind of crammed in the barn with them. I called dibs on 6 cages all together. Big Louis gets a cage higher up than the others, we always put the big breeds up higher because usually the older kids are the ones showing them. 
It was so dusty in that loft! I made the mistake of wearing black sweatpants, they aren't very black now. My friend Gavin did a lot of heavy lifting, so he was dirty and sweaty. He thought it would be hilarious to give me a hug, bleh. 
Tomorrow we get the RV, fun. I think we will be next to my friends camper.


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm back from the fair. All my rabbits did very well. Shadow and Big Louis got best of breed, rascal and kiaya for best of group, and imp got best opposite sex. I am very happy. Everyone got blues so they are all heading up to state fair. 
I sold my first rabbit yesterday. Hooligan went to a friend of mine and he looked so happy. They are great pet owners and they are use to high maintenance pets. They use to have chinchillas. 
Shadow is due the day after school starts. I can't wait to see what I get. 
On Monday I am getting a new rabbit. He is a blue jersey wooly. I am naming him Gunther.


----------



## Zaiya (Aug 7, 2013)

Aww, he looks so FLUFFY!!!!!

Congrats for all of those nice awards at the fair! Do you get premium money, too?

I'm glad your bunny is going to a good home. And congrats on the new fluffy baby!


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 8, 2013)

I won't get money until after state fair. I will get about 15 dollars though. Maybe more if I do well at State.


----------



## Zaiya (Aug 8, 2013)

My friends each enter like 13 chickens every year and get about $150-$200!!!


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 12, 2013)

This was one of the strangest weekends I have ever had.
On Friday I went to a music retreat. I love it. I was with some really great people. I have gone to this for the last 3 years. We did a small performance on Saturday. I had to walk out on one song because I got a random nose bleed.
On Sunday I was in a lawn mower accident and went to the ER. I currently can not use my right arm. I have muscle trauma and swelling.

But the weekend is over and I am getting my new rabbit today, and I will see the doctor about my arm.


----------



## Zaiya (Aug 12, 2013)

How in the world did you get hurt by a lawn mower? Did it get mad at you because you didn't sharpen it's blade?! XD

Well, I'm glad you didn't get hurt worse. I'm sure the new bunny will help you heal!


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 13, 2013)

I was on a riding lawn mower and was using a lawn sweeper attachment. the sweeper broke off and I was pulled off by the rope. 
I was able to go to the doctor and they told me it is infected. They gave me a bunch of medicine and a sling. It makes me sleep a lot.
Gunther is even cuter in person. I would have pictures but it was late when we got home and I wanted to leave him alone.
But I promise pictures very soon.


----------



## Zaiya (Aug 13, 2013)

Haha, OK!


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 17, 2013)

:hello is it just me or does today feel like a Sunday? Crazy. I am dreading the start of school. Freshman this year :help just kidding High school isn't scary. But what am I going to wear? We start on Wednesday anic: We have a new orchestra teacher and I have no idea who it is and I really hope they are like the last two.
Atleast I can look forward to Shadow's up and coming litter :jumpforjoy: They are due on Thursday. She was so happy when I put the nesting box in her cage. 
I think I will separate Ranon and Mims soon. I don't want to split the two, but I definitely don't want fights or surprise babies. 
I just have to say that my dad made me the greatest hutches ever. It use to take me an hour or two to clean cages, and I had to do it a lot. Now it takes me two minutes and I don't have to get all grody. 
Gunther is adorable. He makes me heart melt when he looks at me :happybunny:. I love his color so so much :inlove:


----------



## Zaiya (Aug 18, 2013)

Hey, I'm starting as a freshman this year, too! I can't wait! We start in... Actually I don't want to count, but it's within the next couple weeks. The same week as the fair, and the day after my birthday! My birthday is in less than a week!!!

The high school I'm going to year has new band and choir teachers this year. I'm going to be in band! Apparently the new band teacher is really nice and fun.

Good luck with your bunnies! I hope the kindling goes well!

My dad has built me the rabbit hutch, hen house, and a little table to practice with the animals on!

I like Gunther, he's so FLUFFY!!!


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 21, 2013)

Today was my first day of high school. It was okay. I am dropping Drama so I can take french but the rest of my schedule is okay.
Fingers crossed for the litter tomorrow. I am trying to not let Shadow get stressed out.
I had a little scare last night. I was walking by the bid window with the view of the rabbits, and I saw that Rascals food thing was off the cage. I quickly went out side and saw that Rascal wasn't in the cage. Luckily she was under Gunther's cage and she didn't even try to run when I walked up to her and picked her up. It's a good thing I checked on them. 
Today I am separating Mims and Ranon, it is time and I can't put it off any more. I must do it. FOR NARNIA! lol just kidding
Think that's all today. Adios.


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 24, 2013)

Not much has happened this week.
I did separate Ranon and Mims. Ranon is very happy with her cage and the move, but Mims isn't quite as happy.
Still waiting for a litter from Shadow. I might not get one though. I am terrible at palpation.
I signed up to volunteer at the Humane Society. They were very happy for more help.
I got 3 more nesting boxes. Two regular ones and one large. 
State fair is approaching. I am hoping to get a french lop doe.
That's it for today.


----------



## Zaiya (Aug 25, 2013)

Ooh! I should get my 4-H club together for a day of volunteering at the humane society! Good idea!


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 27, 2013)

Zaiya said:


> Ooh! I should get my 4-H club together for a day of volunteering at the humane society! Good idea!



You will love it! I did it when I was younger and I loved it but now I can be a much bigger help. It also looks good on college applications.


----------



## bunnychild (Sep 3, 2013)

Well this weekend started on a good note. We had a Back to School dance on Friday. It was definitely not PG haha. I taught several of my friends how to dance (right):elvis2:.
I slept at my friend's house and we talked about her quincinera.
On Sunday I went to see my grandparents in Wichita.
Sadly Monday was not a good day. My other grandma died. We were with her all day but she died later at night.:cry1:
I stayed home today to help my mom and dad with planning. 

Rascal has become quite the escape artist. She got out this morning. Her wool coat is not pretty.
My phone is broken and I can't get any of my old phones to activate. 
It's my birthday month:littlecake
That's all.


----------

